# Reliable inexpensive (Chinese?) carbon fork recommendation



## offpiste.reese (Nov 14, 2018)

Anyone have a recommendation on a reliable inexpensive ($200) carbon fork? Lots of choices, but hard to know what to go with.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Definitely these guys! Good customer service, got mine in 1 week, I have two, ridden it hard last two years!








Carbon Rigid Forks | Tandell Bikes


Forks




www.tandellbikes.com


----------

